# Seiko Flightmaster



## paul bridgemere (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have purchased a Seiko flightmaster snd255p1 on the internet. This model has a screw lock crown. The problem is when you unscrew the crown and pull it out to the first position to change the date it is very stiff and when you pull to the second position to change the time you feel you are going to break it as you have to pull so hard.This model has a 7t92 movement. Can anyone tell me if this is normal.

Thanks,

Bridgemere


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I do not know this model however I have lots of Seiko watches ranging from early 70's to modern both mechanical and quartz and none of them are as stiff as you describe.

Can you remove the back and have a look for any problems?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

paul bridgemere said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have purchased a Seiko flightmaster snd255p1 on the internet. This model has a screw lock crown. The problem is when you unscrew the crown and pull it out to the first position to change the date it is very stiff and when you pull to the second position to change the time you feel you are going to break it as you have to pull so hard.This model has a 7t92 movement. Can anyone tell me if this is normal.
> 
> ...


I had the black version of this mate.. and had no problems like that.. it operated like every other watch.

So I'd say not normal, and take it up with the seller if you can.

Greg.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If you mean this one:










I used to have one of these, and the stem wasn't overly worrisome, but perhaps just a bit fiddly to intially pull out.

Later,

William


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I've only ever had this problem once with a watch and when I eventually managed to unscrew the case back I found the mechanism where the crown stem went in was rusted up. Amazingly, once I'd got the movement out and dribbled the tiniest amount of WD40 onto the rusty area it suddenly started to behave normally. The rust flakes blew out with one of those compressed air cans (taking care not to blow it directly into the movement).

Hopefully yours won't be like my one was. For anyone who's interested it wasn't a Seiko. It was a 'car boot' divers 'style' watch.

Get the back off and have a look. Good luck with whatever you find.


----------

